# Need help with dating Powr-Kraft Router



## kiaya611 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hello,

I am trying to find the amperage and date of production of a router I just got. It is a Montgomery Ward, Powr-Kraft Type TEB, Model 84-8542A. I have attached pics of the router and the case and attachments that came with it. Maybe that will help in dating it.

Any help that you can provide would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you,

Steven


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

That's and awesome looking router package you have there Steven.

Just guessing from the way different things look in the photos you posted, mid 50's to mid 60's is the era when that was the latest and greatest.

My early 1962 Millers Falls router is very similar to yours in how the entire motor housing has threads around it to work as a bit depth adjuster.

When looking for information on mine, I encountered a lot of magazine adds from when it was popular. I was also lucky enough to find some product reviews that provided far more info than adds alone. I still haven't found an owners manual, but who knows, maybe someday.

Access to the library of congress's newspaper archive is free and there may be adds or articles covering your machine in historical print. There might even be some place out there that has a collection of historical mail order catalogs.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Steven

I would say it's a 7/8HP router from Wards and 20 to 30 years old if not more, I'm almost sure it's 1/4" shank type only..so to say not a real work horse but can be used for light work.. 

==



kiaya611 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am trying to find the amperage and date of production of a router I just got. It is a Montgomery Ward, Powr-Kraft Type TEB, Model 84-8542A. I have attached pics of the router and the case and attachments that came with it. Maybe that will help in dating it.
> 
> ...


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I think Montgomery Wards went out of business in the late 1970s, so that router package is at least that old. It's sure in nice condition and seems to have a planer base, an edge guide, and a hinge mortising jig included. That's a very handy looking router package. It's most likely a 7/8 or 1 hp motor. Bigger routers than that weren't readily available back then, but they weren't needed for the smaller router bits and this type of work either. My BIG old router from the mid 1970s is a 1 hp Black and Decker fixed base that I still have, but I don't use it much any more. Have you used this one yet? I would certainly put it to use if it was mine. 

Charley


----------



## thrinfo (Jan 21, 2012)

Here I've found this video, and it's seem to been produce by MONTGOMERY WARD & CO and the link is include.
Hope this will help you.
http://www.trademarkia.com/powrkraft-72118091.html
Router Bearing Replacement Powr-Kraft - YouTube


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

CharleyL said:


> I think Montgomery Wards went out of business in the late 1970s, so that router package is at least that old. It's sure in nice condition and seems to have a planer base, an edge guide, and a hinge mortising jig included. That's a very handy looking router package. It's most likely a 7/8 or 1 hp motor. Bigger routers than that weren't readily available back then, but they weren't needed for the smaller router bits and this type of work either. My BIG old router from the mid 1970s is a 1 hp Black and Decker fixed base that I still have, but I don't use it much any more. Have you used this one yet? I would certainly put it to use if it was mine.
> 
> Charley


 According to wiki... they went out of business in 2001!!

Montgomery Ward - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## NHCowboy (Feb 1, 2012)

*"Need help with dating Powr-Kraft Router"*
First you should get to know your router... you know, take it out for coffee or a dinner. Then see where things go from there.

LOL, am I the only one with my mind in the gutter?


----------



## DBateman (Feb 24, 2012)

*Stanley H257*

I have a Stanley Set just like the one you show from Montgomery Wards. I inherited it recently and had to do some digging to see if there was any literature. I have attached all of the manuals that I could find, in one pdf file. At the bottom of the pages it shows various Months (May, June & July) of 1958. This date should be accurate since I started going on jobs with him around 1961, and he had been using it before then. He used the router up until about 3 years ago, then decided to let it rest. It is well used and the light is broken. Good Luck!


----------

